# The Butt thing again



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

I got a lot of good feedback the last time I asked about this. It's getting worse. Now Ike will nearly push me over with his butt. He backs into me and continues pushing. He'll spin around and plop on down on me. He's done this since he was little, but not with force. Now he's forcing his butt on me!!! Sitting in my lap and being a sweet puppy in one thing. Now he's using strength "behind" it. Yes, he's neutered. ????????????????????


----------



## Augustus McCrae's Mom (Aug 14, 2007)

Gus uses his big ol' booty to his advantage too (but only against our other dog Charlie Brown). He uses it to keep Charlie away from the tennis balls or to pen Charlie up against the fence when they're wrestling outside


----------



## gold'nchocolate (May 31, 2005)

paula bedard said:


> Now Ike will nearly push me over with his butt. He backs into me and continues pushing. He's done this since he was little, but not with force. Yes, he's neutered. ??


He is probably related to Biscuit :wavey:. He does the exact same thing and his butt is quite strong . Most of the time it's because I am playing with him but when he starts to get out of control with it I say, "O.K. that's enough" Then I fold my arms and turn my back on him.

Biscuit has an exhuberant, self-confident, A-type personality so I think it's just the way he is. As I said, I don't mind it as long as he knows when to stop.


----------



## jak_sak (Jan 23, 2008)

Repeat after me loud, " Everything Ike does is CUTE."

Cheers..
-JI


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

If you're standing and he does this, can you step away somehow so he'll be pushin' air? If he pushes air hard enough, he may fall down.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

Jasmine greets us and everyone else with her butt. She backs in and then dances in hopes she will get a butt scratch out of it. She adds woofs and growls for our extra amusement. We just beep when she is backing up, like the big machinary does. LOL.

Danny will sit in your lap in a heartbeat if you sit on the floor. Jay used to say at adoptathons that he really liked someone because he sat in their lap. He finally figured out that Danny loves everyone, especially if he can sit on them. He is not the least bit dominant or alpha. He is just a dope who likes to sit on laps!


----------



## breec3 (Jan 7, 2008)

Sadie does the same thing, she always jumps on the couch and turns around and sits on me, I have never thought of it as a dominance trait, I just thought she loves to sit on me, and the closer to my head as she can get, it drives me crazy sometimes, but I figure as long as that's all she does than were okay. lol

When I start to get uncomfortable, I make her move and then she goes to laying on my legs while she is chewing a bone, then my legs get numb.

Silly girl, I cant pay comet to lay on the couch with me, I tell him to jump up and he will for a minute so he can get petted and fussed over but as soon as I stop giving him a scratch or a rub, he jumps right down.


----------

